# The Canon Rumors Discord channel has been relaunched



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 22, 2021)

> I have decided to re-launch the Canon Rumors Discord server due to popular demand. There will be some changes with how I moderate the server.
> There will be no political talk. I think most rational people know that this type of discussion leads nowhere positive in the current environment. I have been guilty of it a few times on Twitter, but I realized my mistake in doing so. There are countless other places for people to discuss those topics.
> I will build the server slowly once I see the flow of conversation and grant certain requests.
> You can join the Canon Rumors discord server here.



Continue reading...


----------



## gruhl28 (Jun 22, 2021)

What is it?


----------



## frjmacias (Jun 22, 2021)

How does Discord work? What does it do exactly? I know I might sound stupid considering I am on the younger side and do not know how Discord works, but I would appreciate any insight. My daughter uses it extensively for gaming and friends, so maybe I will ask her.


----------



## Joules (Jun 22, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> How does Discord work? What does it do exactly? I know I might sound stupid considering I am on the younger side and do not know how Discord works, but I would appreciate any insight. My daughter uses it extensively for gaming and friends, so maybe I will ask her.


If you used any kind of remote video conference tool like zoom or Webex for work in the recent past, you'll already be familiar with the concept.

Didcord is just a tool where you can talk to others, or just use written chat if you prefer. It is more focused around gaming instead of work though. And it is free.

It also isn't based around schedules or anything, you just go into a room whenever you feel like it and can interact with the other folks in the same room.

For online gaming, you would typically be in a room with the people your playing with and use the voice chat, so that nobody gets distracted from the game by typing or reading.

As hinted in the OP, the Discord rooms can be moderated, so the specifics of what is going on on a given server differs.


----------



## slclick (Jun 22, 2021)

Oh I get it, it's one of those things where if I don't use it my blood pressure stays lower and I am generally more happy. Like Twitter.


----------



## frjmacias (Jun 22, 2021)

Joules said:


> If you used any kind of remote video conference tool like zoom or Webex for work in the recent past, you'll already be familiar with the concept.
> 
> Didcord is just a tool where you can talk to others, or just use written chat if you prefer. It is more focused around gaming instead of work though. And it is free.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I appreciate it. I constantly use video conferencing for work, so it should not be very difficult to get the hang of.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 22, 2021)

but politics is the most interesting topic to talk about!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 22, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> Thank you for the information. I appreciate it. I constantly use video conferencing for work, so it should not be very difficult to get the hang of.


There's no voice or video on the server, just text chat. Some people really like it for instant responses to questions and to just generally chat quicker than on a forum.


----------



## frjmacias (Jun 22, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> There's no voice or video on the server, just text chat. Some people really like it for instant responses to questions and to just generally chat quicker than on a forum.


That works too. Would probably make my life easier as well. Lol. Thank you.


----------



## dilbert (Jun 23, 2021)

ethanz said:


> but politics is the most interesting topic to talk about!



No politics but discussion about DR and EVF/ OVF welcome. Hah!


----------



## Dragon (Jun 23, 2021)

I think Sony will be a political word .


----------



## Chig (Jun 23, 2021)

Are we allowed the D word ?


----------



## cayenne (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm not sure what a "Discord" is either...

But from context here, seems it is just another text chat room? 

Like IRC of days of old?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2021)

Chig said:


> Are we allowed the D word ?


That would sow discord.


----------



## slclick (Jun 23, 2021)

Dischord, now that's something I know.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 23, 2021)

Dragon said:


> I think Sony will be a political word .


In my book it is a four letter word.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jun 24, 2021)

cayenne said:


> I'm not sure what a "Discord" is either...
> 
> But from context here, seems it is just another text chat room?
> 
> Like IRC of days of old?


That's exactly what it is. Modern day IRC.


----------



## slclick (Jun 24, 2021)

Just binge Halt and Catch Fire....


----------



## terrellcwoods (Jul 3, 2021)

Anyone join the dicord? I have not been able to log in.


----------

